# Tablet mounting options?



## mp3weenie (Jan 8, 2010)

Newbie here,

I am planning on putting a tablet probably 8 inch in my 2004 Pacifica. I have an open DIN but was wondering what options I have for install? I would like a small ball swivel mount to angle tablet but not sure what options I have... 

Also can you install separate USB power ports so I do not have to use the car power ports? Maybe use my open DIN and install USB power for tablet. 

I am sure people have figured this out but I am open to all suggestions... 

Thanks.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

So you would want to get this USB HUB because it can with stand the voltage dips and can be wired directly to your car:

DC-Powered 4-Port USB Hub CNX-P5USB (12v and 24v systems)

As for a mount will this be aftermarket audio or factory?


----------



## mp3weenie (Jan 8, 2010)

Ultimateherts said:


> So you would want to get this USB HUB because it can with stand the voltage dips and can be wired directly to your car:
> 
> DC-Powered 4-Port USB Hub CNX-P5USB (12v and 24v systems)
> 
> As for a mount will this be aftermarket audio or factory?


Well the plan is too keep the factory system and integrate an Alpine PXA-H800 processor where it will use the factory system and I will use the tablet for digital output of an external sound module 24bit/96khz to the digital input of the H800 as a souce for hires stereo and surround formats. So the hub you suggested for an external harddrive and an external sound module for the tablet seems appropriate. I need a source to power/charge the tablet from the micro USB which would be separate. I assume I can use the normal cigarette power or should I install something else?

As for mounting the tablet I am not sure what my options are. I have one open DIN but I am up for suggestions. Since I can use the factory system as a source I may not always want my tablet out so I am hesitant about a permanent mount. However with most of my music conveniently located on my external harddrive I most likely will be using it but maybe I could stash it away and just use a remote app on my phone to select the music to play like I do at home. I use WinAmp to play FLACs and use a winamp remote app on my iphone to control it... just thinking...

So bottom line goes - as for mounting I guess I am just looking for options. now I am thinking even just keeping it in the glove box and using a remote app. If I need to use the tablet I could just pull it out of the glove box to do what I need including PXA-H800 control via USB. 

IDK just trying to think this thru.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

This is certainly a DIY type bracket you will need. You could take something that already pivots like an old speaker wall mount and just modify it with a new front base for your tablet?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Friend of mine made something out of an otterbox type tablet case... just puts the tablet in the case that is attached to his center console via some sorta arm similar looking to those industrial looking desktop lamps with two bars that sorta shift angles as you bend... shty description. Looks pretty good, I have no pictures, though.


----------



## BlueGhost (Jul 28, 2014)

I've used slipgrip mounts for my phone for a few years now: Welcome to SlipGripCarMounts - Innovation in Progress 

I use their ram mount with my Galaxy S4 on my motorcycle. They make mounts for popular tablets also.


----------

